# My 5 year havanese won’t sleep in crate anymore



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

My 5 year old Havanese every nite was placed in crate now she barks and won’t stay she wants to sleep with us . she don’t bark very much but I don’t want to disturb my neighbors. She sleep every nite sense we took her home

Please help


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, she has trained you. If you really want her to sleep in the crate, you may have to warn the neighbors that there may be a few nights of barking before she gives up and becomes a believer again.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

My 2 y/o sleeps in the bed with us most nights. But a few nights a week I send her "nite-nite" to her crate. She protests LOUDLY for a while and then goes to sleep. Fortunately, we don't have neighbors. Curiously, she still enjoys sleeping in her Sherpa travel bag. Go figure!


----------

